# Greetings and in need for some advice (about living areas)



## sebastiaanw (Jan 17, 2014)

Advice about living areas

Hello all, 

Thank you for taking the time to read my request, and sorry for the long post.

I have just moved to KL for work. In the last weeks i have spend quite a lot of time reading about KL in general and where to live. However, I am now somewhat overwhelming by the (sometimes contradicting) information. So i was hoping to find some confirmation / clarification on some things, by people that have lived and worked in KL for some time.

As i will be working in Mid Valley and/or Cyberjaya i was told i should look for an apartment on the edge of the center; (South West area) Mont Kiara & Bangsang Baru area. I was told that if i would move into the KLCC and Bukit Bintang areas, i would spend hours and hours each day sitting in traffic. 
_Is this true? Or is traffic not so bad if you try to move outside rush hours?_

Second; i have heard some mixing information about the living in the Mid Valley and Brickfields areas. That these areas are much more run down and much less save for (EU) expats to live in.
_Is this indeed the case, or are people exaggerating?_

Just to give a short idea; I am looking for a 2 bedroom (800+ sq.feet) condo-apartment for about 3000 per month. With a emphasis on a secure, new/modern and clean environment.



Appreciate all the help i can get, and willing to repay with a beer (or coconut juice) when i arrive.

Kind regards,

Sebastiaan


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

sebastiaanw said:


> Advice about living areas
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...



hi,
since you are working in Mid Vally, the best place for you is Bangsar South Panti hill park condo. very calm and green. less than 7mins drive to midvally. Bus is well connected as well. The house should not be more than 2k here. you would love this place.


----------



## zavier98 (Feb 20, 2014)

KLCC and Bukit Bintang is a happening place because it is the Central Business District. If your workplace has a train nearby then it would be nice to stay in the CBD area. I do have a luxury service apartment within walking distance to KLCC for rental at RM4k if you are interested.


----------

